# RIU User Guide & FAQ 2019



## sunni (Oct 1, 2019)

*Front Page Basics.*

At the top (sorta left) hand bar you'll have 3 options
Forums/ What's New / Members all three have drop down links that are explained by clicking what they mean

Top right is user interface you have your name, which drops down into options like your preferences, avatar, profile page etc.

Your inbox (these are your private messages )

Your bell which is your notifications

Search feature for the website.

Underneath on every page you'll have a lighting bolt with new posts next to it, clicking this will bring you to new activity on rollitup with additional clickable links to new profile posts etc.

On every page next to new activity you'll also have the option to post a new thread. Prompting you to pick a specific sub forum location for your topic.

On the right hand side you’ll also see staff members, and new profile posts

On the main center page you'll find the forums list.


*Reactions.*
The like button has gotten an upgrade you can hover over with your cursor to react or hold down the like on mobile 

*Page Jumping*
This is slightly only the mobile issue on mobile, when you see the pages you can hold down the number and a box will pop asking which number page you;d like to jump to otherwise on PC first 5 or so should be there.



*How to Change your Avatar*
click your name on the top right hand corner and hover over your avatar portrait and click the edit from there you are prompted to upload a new avatar!

*How to post a thread.*
On each page you can click the post thread button found on right hand side which prompts you to pic a forum location or you can go to each specific forum you want to post to and click post thread.
Follow the format of the page to post a thread.


*How to post photos*
Photos can be done by attaching files or inserting images
Insert image is the little picture in the text box locations.
Click it and it’ll ask to insert an image.
Attaching an image can be found when you are in a new thread post or under the text box when replying to a thread click attach images and it’ll pop up your computer's file
Once uploaded on PC you can actually use the square guideline box to make your photos smaller or larger but slide adjusting with your mouse.



*Uploading a video*
We do not support all video functions however you will click the 3 dots next to the happy face found in your reply box , from there it shows which videos we support and you may enter in the copied link


*How to quote a user or reply*
By clicking the Reply button found underneath the users whose post you want to reply to, the reply box will be filled with the user's quote coded for you. Should you want to multi quote several users in a thread you will just click the reply button to each user you wish to reply to and quote. The system will auto put in all quoted material for you until you are ready to type.


*Your name top right*
Underneath your name you'll have a variety of options

Your News Feed: This people you follow or follow you their content what they are liking commenting etc.

Your Content: Your actual content

Account Details: basic privacy settings, your info , where people can contact you another place to change your avatar,
Right hand side has passwords, privacy , signature change who you are ignoring etc.

Signature **note if you are a new user to riu you will be unable to change your signature until you are established as a member this can take time** This is where you have the ability to upload a signature

Password & Security how to change your password

Privacy Who can view your profile, who can view your blogs, and who shows if youre offline or online

Preferences : What you get alerted to

Connected Accounts: This is really dumb idea dont connect your personal facebook or twitter to rollitup

People you Ignore, should you find a member irritating or annoying, or someone you simply do not like we have a function that allows you to block all their content, please use it it works well

Following: people you follow much like instagram or twitter.

Log out - logs you out of riu

Update your status : Much like a personal status on most social media.

BookMarks This is a new feature you can bookmark a thread by going to a specific thread and clicking the little ribbon looking bookmark on the top right and it should appear here.



*The Email/ Your /Inbox ( box top right)*
These are your personal messages *note new users cannot access this feature yet * click start a conversation to privately message someone

*FAQ

Q.* someone is posting what you feel is malicious content , spam or otherwise not acceptable on the forum what can you do?

*A *By hitting REPORT POST found slightly under the users post it will bring up a box with your report reason
than the mod staff is alerted to the reported content from there we choose whether or not it should belong

*Q*. I cant access, likes, inbox, signature or other content I just get "no permission"
*A* This is because you are too new of a user, if you are an older user prior to 2014, however still get this message it is because you did not exceed the useage that xenforo allows for permission prior to the switch from vbulletin to xenforo.
Become active, talk with people, post, make friends read threads eventually you will get permission. This is so we limit our spam on rollitup

*Q* I cant edit my post or delete my thread why?
*A* Users are only allowed a maximum of 72 hours before they can edit a post, should you need a post deleted please contact an admin or mod, or make a thread in support we will be happy to assist you can also report your own threads and explain what you need done.

*Q* I found a bug on the website where do I post?
*A* Please post in support so we can get the problem fixed!

*Q* I need a thread moved to the proper location
*A* You can contact a mod or report your thread /the thread in question

*Q* My connection to a proxy or tor is NOT allowing riu to function properly help!?
*A* Not all tors or proxies are compatible with xenforo software, it is best you try a different, however we take user security as a top priority and you should feel safe using our forum without but we understand if you dont, that being said we cannot be a troubleshooter for a program that isnt ours

*Q* Do you have a rollitup app
*A* We did it can still sometimes be found in the play store / apple store it wont allow you to buy it sorry.

*Q* do you have tapatalk
*A* As of 2015 tapatalk no longer supports rollitups version of xenforo sorry!

*Q* Can I do a giveaway or contest?
*A *No , currently we do not support any contents or giveaways done by users as it can cause us legal troubles however you are welcome to for bragging rights

*Q* Delete my account ?
*A *We do NOT delete accounts on rollitup we can however ban your account

*Q* How to change my user name?
*A* We do not allow user name changes

*Q* What does well known member, active member or new member mean?
*A* It justs a way to show whos been here longer it is not necessarily a ranking or position of growing powers

*Q* What does the pair of glasses me next to a thread
*A* means you are watching the thread


----------



## sunni (Oct 1, 2019)

photos will be updated when theyre live on site .// edit photos fixed


----------



## genuity (Oct 1, 2019)

Talk about a breath of fresh air...


----------



## gr865 (Oct 1, 2019)

When I try and post a pic it says it is too large. Have not been told that before, what size do they need to be to post?


----------



## sunni (Oct 1, 2019)

gr865 said:


> When I try and post a pic it says it is too large. Have not been told that before, what size do they need to be to post?


Our photos are currently not working we’ve just gone live and photos usually have issues for the first 24 hours


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 1, 2019)

Good work much easier to use


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 1, 2019)

Q. Does the new format strip data from photos?


----------



## sunni (Oct 1, 2019)

Lucky Luke said:


> Q. Does the new format strip data from photos?


Don’t think so I’ll double check tho


----------



## ToFarGone (Oct 1, 2019)

Sucks that you can’t jump ahead pages you have to keep hitting next. Otherwise like the layout


----------



## macsnax (Oct 1, 2019)

ToFarGone said:


> Sucks that you can’t jump ahead pages you have to keep hitting next. Otherwise like the layout


Click on the pages numbers, not the arrow to jump to the page you want


----------



## sunni (Oct 2, 2019)

ToFarGone said:


> Sucks that you can’t jump ahead pages you have to keep hitting next. Otherwise like the layout


mobile you just hold down the number and you can enter which page to jump too


----------



## ToFarGone (Oct 2, 2019)

Found it thanks


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 4, 2019)

@sunni Any word on my Picture question as yet? Also when quoting someone i cannot seem to click and highlight their text to isolate the parts im replying to. I have to manually click and backspace and thats slow and annoying. Is there another way of doing it? (sorry I'm not tech savy).

Also ur spell check is very American... Colour and Gaol is English...


----------



## sunni (Oct 4, 2019)

Lucky Luke said:


> @sunni Any word on my Picture question as yet? Also when quoting someone i cannot seem to click and highlight their text to isolate the parts im replying to. I have to manually click and backspace and thats slow and annoying. Is there another way of doing it? (sorry I'm not tech savy).
> 
> Also ur spell check is very American... Colour and Gaol is English...


as Far as I can tell it does not strip data
As for the spell check I dunno I’m at the mercy of the software itself and since it’s an American company who puts out xenforo they make their spell check to their Origins sorry

I’ll look into the highlighting tho what are you on pc or what?


----------



## Admin (Oct 4, 2019)

Lucky Luke said:


> @sunni Any word on my Picture question as yet? Also when quoting someone i cannot seem to click and highlight their text to isolate the parts im replying to. I have to manually click and backspace and thats slow and annoying. Is there another way of doing it? (sorry I'm not tech savy).
> 
> Also ur spell check is very American... Colour and Gaol is English...


Spell check I believe is done through your browser
Pictures should all be working are you finding some that are not loading, we have set the upload limit to 15mb


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 4, 2019)

sunni said:


> as Far as I can tell it does not strip data
> As for the spell check I dunno I’m at the mercy of the software itself and since it’s an American company who puts out xenforo they make their spell check to their Origins sorry
> 
> I’ll look into the highlighting tho what are you on pc or what?


That's a bummer not striping data. I'm on a lap top. Shame an American company doesnt'include the small variations in English, but that's another topic.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 4, 2019)

Admin said:


> Spell check I believe is done through your browser
> Pictures should all be working are you finding some that are not loading, we have set the upload limit to 15mb


No dramas with loading pics. 
If i go to highlight and delete the above quote where u say "spell check should be done through your browser" to reply solely to your pictures comment i cannot.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 4, 2019)

Lucky Luke said:


> *"spell check should be done through your browser"*


Like that?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 4, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Like that?


yes, like that, but i was going to delete that bit and reply to the other.....what am i missing (please dont say brain, please done say brain)? Did u highlight and delete and if so did u just use the left click button like we have always done? Just wont work for me.


----------



## Rigman (Oct 4, 2019)

Is there still the option to see Unread watched threads on 1 page?


----------



## sunni (Oct 4, 2019)

Rigman said:


> Is there still the option to see Unread watched threads on 1 page?


You’d hit watched threads from the drop down menu on any page top


----------



## Rigman (Oct 4, 2019)

I found that, but it lists everything I am watching, the old style would show me the ones I hadnt read yet, which was a great option so Im hoping it is coming back


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 4, 2019)

Lucky Luke said:


> yes, like that, but i was going to delete that bit and reply to the other.....what am i missing (please dont say brain, please done say brain)? Did u highlight and delete and if so did u just use the left click button like we have always done? Just wont work for me.


I hit "reply" and simply left clicked & dragged through the portion I wanted to get rid of & hit "delete".
I then did the same with what I was addressing & hit the "bold" button & *Poof*.
Does it not work for you like that?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 4, 2019)

Rigman said:


> I found that, but it lists everything I am watching, the old style would show me the ones I hadnt read yet, which was a great option so Im hoping it is coming back


You will see all the threads you've watched but the ones that are unread will be "bold" type.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 5, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I hit "reply" and simply left clicked & dragged through the portion I wanted to get rid of & hit "delete".
> I then did the same with what I was addressing & hit the "bold" button & *Poof*.
> Does it not work for you like that?


No. It used to before the update but doesn't now.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 5, 2019)

Ok i got it to work but its not as clear or as easy as it was and still is on other forums.
Left click and drag through to were u want to stop- no highlighting to see if its even working is the issue.


----------



## sunni (Oct 6, 2019)

Lucky Luke said:


> *"spell check should be done through your browser"*


im not seeing an issue with this either, what browser are you on? i clearly see highlighting


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 6, 2019)

sunni said:


> im not seeing an issue with this either, what browser are you on? i clearly see highlighting


Chrome and Edge. Windows 10.


----------



## eakeeper (Nov 16, 2019)

@sunni / Admin... I am new to this forum. Just go over the rules and I can't find if sharing books/articles are allowed or not. Can admin of RIU let me know? I have many cannabis-related books that I don't mind sharing, but I won't if sharing is against forum rules.


----------



## Renfro (Nov 16, 2019)

eakeeper said:


> @sunni / Admin... I am new to this forum. Just go over the rules and I can't find if sharing books/articles are allowed or not. Can admin of RIU let me know? I have many cannabis-related books that I don't mind sharing, but I won't if sharing is against forum rules.


I have seen people post links to books stored off site, I doubt they would want copyrighted material uploaded directly here though.


----------



## eakeeper (Nov 17, 2019)

Renfro said:


> I have seen people post links to books stored off site, I doubt they would want copyrighted material uploaded directly here though.


I understand. I have the links to fetch about 170 books, all cannabis-related books. So, it's the links that I will be sharing, not actually upload individual books. The more I think about it, I think it shouldn't be an issue. It's like I post some website links here. I will start the new thread and post it there.


----------



## Renfro (Nov 17, 2019)

eakeeper said:


> I understand. I have the links to fetch about 170 books, all cannabis-related books. So, it's the links that I will be sharing, not actually upload individual books. The more I think about it, I think it shouldn't be an issue. It's like I post some website links here. I will start the new thread and post it there.


I think that may have been shared here already but go for it.


----------



## Renfro (Nov 17, 2019)

This one? http://catnews.org/FREE Pot Books/


----------



## eakeeper (Nov 17, 2019)

Renfro said:


> I think that may have been shared here already but go for it.


Here is the links that I just post.


----------



## sunni (Nov 17, 2019)

eakeeper said:


> @sunni / Admin... I am new to this forum. Just go over the rules and I can't find if sharing books/articles are allowed or not. Can admin of RIU let me know? I have many cannabis-related books that I don't mind sharing, but I won't if sharing is against forum rules.


No I don’t care 
But if the people who wrote them come and tell me to take it down I will


----------



## eakeeper (Nov 17, 2019)

sunni said:


> No I don’t care
> But if the people who wrote them come and tell me to take it down I will


Great! Thank you. I only posted the links here. The actual books are store in my google drive.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 4, 2019)

Just curious why esosseeds thread got locked? I never commented in it nor did I do anything to have it locked. 

Why is it that people cant share the experiences with my crosses? There are a lot of threads with breeders interacting on threads and they aren't sponors??

Just wondering why I'm getting the business. I've hashtagged RIU in almost all of my post on IG. I've been a member in good standing and promoted this site and many of its members for years.


----------



## sunni (Dec 4, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Just curious why esosseeds thread got locked? I never commented in it nor did I do anything to have it locked.
> 
> Why is it that people cant share the experiences with my crosses? There are a lot of threads with breeders interacting on threads and they aren't sponors??
> 
> Just wondering why I'm getting the business. I've hashtagged RIU in almost all of my post on IG. I've been a member in good standing and promoted this site and many of its members for years.


I’m not the one who closed it but it looks heavily advertising to me I’ll have to ask the staff memeber who closed it as they may have more information 

Well lock things if member spam FOR a company because they have ties etc 

While I think it’s awesome you tag Riu and promote the website the website itself doesn’t do tit or tat kinda deals as far as I’m aware


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 5, 2019)

sunni said:


> I’m not the one who closed it but it looks heavily advertising to me I’ll have to ask the staff memeber who closed it as they may have more information
> 
> Well lock things if member spam FOR a company because they have ties etc
> 
> While I think it’s awesome you tag Riu and promote the website the website itself doesn’t do tit or tat kinda deals as far as I’m aware


The first one I made came off that way and it was deleted completely with out any notice of what was done wrong (another member told me that was prob why)

the next got locked I just posted some pics of a few plant I grew from seed myself and my experience with them. And a really sweet looking slap sticker that did not have a website name in it anymore. I’d hardly call that spamming the site it was only one thread? It’s not like I made numerous threads

I have no ties to thenotsoestoric other than I met him on here at riu like many others and I tested a batch of seeds for him like I have for many members here in the past.

I gained nothing from showing off those plants other than maybe some bragging rights. And some nugs that were the fruit of my labors after months of caring for a plant that we all share a love for.

I don’t cause any issue here and would appreciate it if we could unlock that thread it won’t mention sales or another website just a thread with strain info and pictures

we’ve always gotten along so hoping we can figure out a solution I would just like to show off pics of plants I enjoyed growing


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 11, 2020)

How do I set to the last post first?


----------



## sunni (Apr 13, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> How do I set to the last post first?


when you see the list of threads like on the main page and you see the timestamp on the right hand said 

to like april 13th 2020 (user name) you click theapril part and itll jump you to thatand that would be the last post


----------



## MrToad69 (Apr 16, 2020)

Hey Gang
Quick question as I couldnt find info...

I know how to post and start threads...How do I start a thread and invite some rollitup friends on here to that thread..

or link them somehow to the note?

thanks


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 16, 2020)

MrToad69 said:


> Hey Gang
> Quick question as I couldnt find info...
> 
> I know how to post and start threads...How do I start a thread and invite some rollitup friends on here to that thread..
> ...


Probably the easiest way is to start the thread and include them with their name, like @MrToad69


----------



## MrToad69 (Apr 16, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Probably the easiest way is to start the thread and include them with their name, like @MrToad69


Thx GWN...
Do I just put @name in the body of the text Im assuming?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 16, 2020)

MrToad69 said:


> Thx GWN...
> Do I just put @name in the body of the text Im assuming?


Yes, as you input the @username you will see suggestions in the dropdown box. Pick whom you like.
G/L


----------



## Sherid05 (Aug 22, 2020)

I've hovered over and pressed every button I can find and I still don't know where the reaction button is. Please help!


----------



## sunni (Aug 22, 2020)

Sherid05 said:


> I've hovered over and pressed every button I can find and I still don't know where the reaction button is. Please help!


youre too new of a member to use it


----------



## Sherid05 (Aug 22, 2020)

sunni said:


> youre too new of a member to use it


Thank you. Good to know it wasn't just because I was too high.


----------



## Nugnewbie (Nov 11, 2021)

Am I allowed to post the same question in two different sections? ie General Marijuana Growing and Newbie section?


----------



## sunni (Nov 11, 2021)

Nugnewbie said:


> Am I allowed to post the same question in two different sections? ie General Marijuana Growing and Newbie section?


we'd prefer you didn't


----------



## Nugnewbie (Nov 11, 2021)

sunni said:


> we'd prefer you didn't


Ok, thank you for that info. Post I made has garnered some response, so unnecessary anyway, but thought I better ask.


----------

